
Why Japan’s Rail Workers Can’t Stop Pointing at Things - samsolomon
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/pointing-and-calling-japan-trains
======
JSeymourATL
NYC MTA: Video: Why Are Subway Conductors Pointing All The
Time?>[http://gothamist.com/2013/10/30/feel_good_video_straphangers...](http://gothamist.com/2013/10/30/feel_good_video_straphangers_make_s.php)

